# Star Wars D20 Anyone? -- GM Needed



## Mordhiem (Jun 4, 2004)

I have recently got all (yes _all_, expensive indeed...) of the books and am dying to take them out for a spin. Obviously, I am very reluctant to GM my first ever game in the system, so this is an open call to any brave, fearless, witty, intelligent, talented (do I still sound sincere?) and overall wonderful person who would be willing to GM a game.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have to bow out. sorry


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing, but I fear that my GM skills are somewhat lacking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

I only have the core book, which kinda rules me out as DM, but if there's a shortage on players you can count me in.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Mordhiem said:
			
		

> I have recently got all (yes _all_, expensive indeed...) of the books and am dying to take them out for a spin. Obviously, I am very reluctant to GM my first ever game in the system, so this is an open call to any brave, fearless, witty, intelligent, talented (do I still sound sincere?) and overall wonderful person who would be willing to GM a game.
> 
> Thanks in advance...




I would be happy to GM a game, I have GMed SWRPG for about 3 years now, done countless campaigns in every setting.  Reply if interested.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing, but as a forewarning note, I will be gone from June 29th to July 5th if that would be a problem for joining your game.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing, but as a forewarning note, I will be gone from June 29th to July 5th if that would be a problem for joining your game.




Ok so That counts as 1 player so far.

DralonXitz-Gm
Wizardneedsfood-Player


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ok so That counts as 1 player so far.
> 
> DralonXitz-Gm
> Wizardneedsfood-Player





YAY!!

::dances in the street::

yeah, i need to go to bed.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> YAY!!
> 
> ::dances in the street::
> 
> yeah, i need to go to bed.




Great to have you in.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2004)

what type of game are you thinking about, i might be interested


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

I still have a SWd20 character (scout/mechanic/pilot) written up for a game here, which never really started. :\

So, I'd be interested as well. Any specifics (era, level, theme, etc)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> what type of game are you thinking about, i might be interested




Well I plan on getting the players input as well, but I have a basic backdrop here, which is to be modified with feedback:

Star Wars Campaign 

The Galaxy is at war with itself.  On one side is the mighty Galactic Empire, ruthless and never ending in it’s might, lead by the dark and mysterious Emporer.  On the other side is the fair Rebel Alliance, a group of organized soldiers united against the tyranny of the Empire and devoted to restoring the galaxy to it’s former, democratic self.

Far away from the never ending trammel and hustle of Coruscant, the galactic hub of government, trade, and glamour, is the quiet planet of Clak’Dor VII.  Known primarily as a stop on the Rimma Trade Route, it is a place where the Empire takes little interest.  But the dense farmlands and hills hide a darker power than is revealed, a secret organization of Bounty Hunter’s known as the Silent Trinity.  Their origin, like almost all aspects of their members, is completely unknown.  The one thing that is agreed upon though by those who know of them is that they are among the most ruthless, and invisible killers available for hire.  

 Formed by a small group of Mandalorian Soldier’s after the Mandalorian Wars over 4,000 years ago, they have sworn themselves to protecting the sacred traditions passed down by their ancestors, Strength, Honor, and most importantly, Loyalty to the Clan.  They take on Bounties in the hope that one day, with enough amassed Arms and ships, they will be able to reestablish the ancient state of Mandalore once more on Clak’dor VII.

After 4,000 years of murder and secrecy, they are finally nearing their goal.  Just one Bounty stands in their way, just one Murder.  Assigned to their top Hunter, a mysterious force has hired him to execute the fair Mon Mothma, and deal a critical wound to the Rebel Alliance forever…

Theme would be ex rebel soldiers, kicked out for extremely violent methods(I.E. executing civilians, mass building damage, fighting with rebels) who get word of the Assassination and track down the Hunter over multiple planets, in the hope of redeeming themselves to the Rebels.  Level would be 6ish, as enemies would range from Mandalorian Bounty Hunter's to Attack Droids and High Level Stormtrooper raids on Rebel establishments.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2004)

This sounds good. 

I've got a Trandoshan scout/soldier in mind, if that sounds alright.


----------



## caixa (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd be interested as well, though unsure what I'd play right now.

Peterson


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

So, we would be trying to stop that assassination from happening?

That doesn't sound like an easy task. 

Is it possible to play a freelancer (not formerly associated with the rebels), as that is what my existing character is.

It would certainly be easy to fit her in, as she could be interested in joining with the rebels and that seems like a good way to prove herself worthy. 

I suppose that would be the era of the original movies then?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, we would be trying to stop that assassination from happening?
> 
> That doesn't sound like an easy task.
> 
> ...




Very good, so players are 

Thanee
Wizardneedsfood
festy_dog
caixa

Yes THanee, would fit you in as a Freelancer, possibly meet the heroes at a bar on Clak'Dor VII on something of the sort.  As for classes, here is rules:

Maximum Charecter Level of 6
Basic should  be Soldier, but anything after that is ok I.E. Scout/Soldier, Soldier/Tech Specialist etc.(No Force Users)


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 21, 2004)

Just a few quick questions.

What method are we using to determine attributes?

I may of missed this when I was flipping through the book last night, but in case it isn't there, how many credits should a 6th level character have?

Finally, just giving you a quick basic concept for my character to see if you think it'd fit:

He's a former Imperial fighter pilot who defected to the Rebel Alliance and ended up working with a Infiltrator squad. He took the fall as the last survivor as a botched mission and was going to be executed as a double agent. He managed to escape however and has been fighting a private war against Imperial interests on the Rim ever since.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Thanee
> Wizardneedsfood
> festy_dog
> caixa
> ...




Attention players, I have decided to cut off Main Players at there(4 plus on SWRPG can be hectic, trust me) we will recruit alternates as well.  One more thing, this campaign will be very combat Oriented, with lots of battles along the way.  If you dont like this kind of campaign, just a warning.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Just a few quick questions.
> 
> What method are we using to determine attributes?
> 
> ...




Good questions.  First, rolling 4 six sided dice, removing lowest number, below 1 is reroll.

Second, 6th level charecters get 10,000 starting.

Third, it will work great.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

All TST Players, please post charecters here, along with description:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1611805#post1611805


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

TSL? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Lol, sorry about that Thanee.  The Silent Trinity, campaign name.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Yes Thanee, would fit you in as a Freelancer, possibly meet the heroes at a bar on Clak'Dor VII on something of the sort.




Ok, cool.



> As for classes, here is rules:
> Maximum Charecter Level of 6
> Basic should  be Soldier, but anything after that is ok.




Would that be any problem, if I just made a Scout 6, figuring, that she hasn't been in the military (or with the rebels), Soldier doesn't make a whole lot of sense (maybe later during advancement). 

And Scouts can fight well enough, I suppose, so that shouldn't be a problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Lol, sorry about that Thanee.  The Silent Trinity, campaign name.




Figured so much, but why is it TS*L* ? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Figured so much, but why is it TS*L* ?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Lol, terribly sorry, I only slept 3 hours, TST*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Would that be any problem, if I just made a Scout 6, figuring, that she hasn't been in the military (or with the rebels), Soldier doesn't make a whole lot of sense (maybe later during advancement).
> 
> And Scouts can fight well enough, I suppose, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...




Yup, that would be cool.  Good to have a wide assortment of charecters, just post it up on the page I linked to, and well get it rolling.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok.

One more question, what major languages (besides Basic) are spoken on the world we are on (Clak'Dor VII)? Not sure what to pick there, besides the obvious stuff. 

BTW, I think I will give her the Track feat, this way there is a good reason, why she would join in (tracking could be handy).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> One more question, what major languages (besides Basic) are spoken on the world we are on (Clak'Dor VII)? Not sure what to pick there, besides the obvious stuff.
> 
> ...




Clak'Dor VII happens to be the Home of the Bith, so it might help to speak the language.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Good questions.  First, rolling 4 six sided dice, removing lowest number, below 1 is reroll.
> 
> Second, 6th level charecters get 10,000 starting.
> 
> Third, it will work great.





Sounds great, I'll work up the character sheet this afternoon/tonight and put it up on the character thread.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

Ah, one other question. I have read about a bounty hunter class, but was never able to find it. 

Do you know, in what book it is in?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, one other question. I have read about a bounty hunter class, but was never able to find it.
> 
> Do you know, in what book it is in?
> 
> ...




Absolutly m'lady, it is in the Core Rulebook pg. 265.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

Ah, it's a prestige class... thanks!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, it's a prestige class... thanks!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




No prob.  Another thing Thanee, and all players.  I think for a Campaign like this, the normal slow post per day method would not really be fast enough, and Perhaps we could set up times during the day when we can all be on and have a game session.

Thanks, 

Dralon Xitz-A.K.A. The GM


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 21, 2004)

Another quick question, you just want us to roll the dice for attributes or use some kind of web roller?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Another quick question, you just want us to roll the dice for attributes or use some kind of web roller?




You can just roll your own d6's.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

My rolls were kinda funny (and not bad!)... all numbers from 12 through 17 (not in that order). 

Character posted to RG now. Let me know, if anything doesn't look right.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> I think for a Campaign like this, the normal slow post per day method would not really be fast enough, and Perhaps we could set up times during the day when we can all be on and have a game session.




I highly doubt, that will work. Timezones and such. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I highly doubt, that will work. Timezones and such.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Hmm, good point.  Sad, but true.  And BTW Than, excellent charecter.  I might also add that is a very sexy rifle lol.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

It looks pretty cool on the drawing and also seemed fairly fitting for a scout, long range and powerful enough to take out nastier targets from a distance. And of course, she would tinker around to make it even better at that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It looks pretty cool on the drawing and also seemed fairly fitting for a scout, long range and powerful enough to take out nastier targets from a distance. And of course, she would tinker around to make it even better at that.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Most certainly can do that.  In my RL campaign, we dont go into Mastercraft very often(Our Slicer always seems to try and hack into banks, gets caught and pays a stiff fine)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

I just paid for mastercraft, that can only be done by techs, it seems.

But the modifications can be done with repair and she would beat the DC's easily. Of course, I still paid for the material. That rifle sucked up like half of my credits (well ok 40% ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 22, 2004)

Also, I like your pic.  Quite, interesting


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2004)

Kluurz is in the Rogue's Gallery, I think everything is in order but I wouldn't be surprised if I made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

I think you made a mistake with Defense Bonus (for each class beyond the first you get a -2 multiclass penalty to defense).

  In some way, our characters are quite similar (Tracking, Piloting, Repairs ), but then again, other than that, there surely are more differences than similarities. 

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 22, 2004)

In the Core Rulebook, it seems to indicate that Mastercraft weapons only add a bonus to damage and not attack. Am I reading this right or not?

Also, my character is going to buy a bass vee (musical instrument), would 500 credits be an acceptable cost?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, I think that's right. MC adds +1/2/3 to the weapon's damage for x2/4/8 the base cost.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 22, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> In the Core Rulebook, it seems to indicate that Mastercraft weapons only add a bonus to damage and not attack. Am I reading this right or not?
> 
> Also, my character is going to buy a bass vee (musical instrument), would 500 credits be an acceptable cost?




Yes, 500 works well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

About customization and personalization - did I get this right, that you can do either/or, but not both?

And do you know if or where it lists what changes can be made to what weapon and what can be done with customization only, personalization only, or both? It says something like that in the text about modifications, but I couldn't find any specifics. Probably just GM decision.

I suppose the mods I used will work, tho, they seem fairly straightforward. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> About customization and personalization - did I get this right, that you can do either/or, but not both?
> 
> And do you know if or where it lists what changes can be made to what weapon and what can be done with customization only, personalization only, or both? It says something like that in the text about modifications, but I couldn't find any specifics. Probably just GM decision.
> 
> ...




On that note Than, from the figures and stats on it, it looks good.  As for the actual rules on that I cannot comment, for I do not possess the Arms and Equipment guide.  But from what I remember, both can be done, with enough skill and credits. As for what can be done, either attack can be done, damage can be done, and critical threat can be done in sync with either of those.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

In that case, I should probably add some information to the items from there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

Good, two charecters up.  Once wizard posts his charecter, we can get the campaign going.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 23, 2004)

Derrich is posted.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich is posted.




Ok people, great charecters.  Ill be working out a few last details and will post intro soon.  Here are some basic rules and tendencies to my campaigns.  

1. We shall be very combat orientated
2. No Force Users(Unless GM sets forth some kind of plot device)
3. No killing each other

Also, right now it's pretty combat orientated as far as classes.  If for some reason you would like to change to say a Tech Specialist or Outlaw Slicer etc., e mail me at rowenstrata1@cox.net and give me some details, and Ill work it out into a plot device.  Also, we will be using the faction sympathy system outlined in Hero's Guide.  I will also be doing the rolling(except for stats, like vitality rolls and such)


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 23, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> 3. No killing each other




Can we box with each other?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think you made a mistake with Defense Bonus (for each class beyond the first you get a -2 multiclass penalty to defense).




Ah, thanks, I had a hunch something was wrong there but I couldn't pinpoint what.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Can we box with each other?




As long as you do not roll too many criticals... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

Good News, its up now at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2004)

Psst... Festy's character's name is Kluurz. 
EDIT: Ah, you already noticed. 

Where's the rest, also in the bar, I guess?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## caixa (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't know if I'm still invited, but if so, I'd still like to play.  Problem is, the last couple of days have been crazy (14-16 hour work days) and I haven't got a chance to do my character yet.

However, if you still got an opening for me, let me know.  If I'm warming the bench, that's fine too.

Peterson


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Very good, so players are
> 
> Thanee
> Wizardneedsfood
> ...



 Looks like. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

caixa said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm still invited, but if so, I'd still like to play.  Problem is, the last couple of days have been crazy (14-16 hour work days) and I haven't got a chance to do my character yet.
> 
> However, if you still got an opening for me, let me know.  If I'm warming the bench, that's fine too.
> 
> Peterson




Hey Caixa, didnt know if you were still interested.  Post up the charecter, and well put you in soon.


----------



## caixa (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, I'm at work and don't have my books with me - but how about this for a basic background idea?  Is this going to fit in at all?

Peterson


Growing up in Nar Shadda has some advantages.  You learn how to survive, how to fight, who to talk to and who not too.  It teaches you that the law is only good when it favors you, and when it doesn’t – well, Nar Shadda also teaches you ways around the law.

Victor Starthorne was a good student, yet mistakes were made.  Victor fought the law, and the law won – and everyone knows who the law is on Nar Shadda – the Hutts.  He became indebted to a Hutt crimelord at the young age of 12.  He started off small-time, running errands, providing look-out for Spice dealers, and doing small burglaries.  A few years went by, with Vic becoming more skilled, more bold, and more violent.

Growing up in Nar Shadda is violent.  It is truly a place of kill or be killed.  Perhaps to some, Vic’s future was foretold, but Vic never thought that.  So it came as a shock when he killed his first sentient at the young age of sixteen – though the shock quickly wore off as he fled from the Hutt’s thugs.

Vic managed to sneak aboard a tramp freighter shortly before it lifted off – heading for parts unknown to the young boy.  Sneaky as Vic was, it wasn’t long before the ship’s crew found him.  There is only so many places to hide on a small transport after all.  Instead of spacing him, as Vic feared, they fed him, gave him a bunk to stay in, and made him part of the crew.  Confused at first, for why would they be nice to him, Vic soon warmed up to the crew and became rather proficient at manning the dorsal double laser turret.  It was only after spending a few months did he realize that the ship’s crew were really agents of the Rebellion.  Well, Vic never much cared for the Empire and the Rebel Alliance did consist of his two favorite words: Rebel and Ally, so he joined up.

With a little luck, and some real skill, Vic managed to make it onto a SpecOps team called oddly enough, the Sitting Waterfowls.  He quickly took to the new team, especially their violent and explosive self-appointed missions.  It was during one of these “missions” that they managed to indirectly aid in the escape of a Bothan spy carrying important documents.  After receiving a special ceremony that amounted to basically a pat on the back by Mon Mothma, and an additional 500 creds for a job well done, Vic parted from the Special Operations team.  While the Sitting Waterfowls continued to blow things up “unofficially”, Vic was actually recruited into a special arm of the Rebel Alliance, a black ops codenamed “Nova’s End”.

For two years, Vic stole from rich civilians, blew up military hospitals, assassinated JAN operatives, and basically ensured the safety and well being of the Rebel Alliance, all without reward or acknowledgement.  This was the type of thing he excelled at.  However, after a misguided missile slammed into the escaping transport of an important Rebel Alliance Major (instead of the Skipray Blastboat that was pursuing it), Vic’s team was brought up on charges, court-martialed, and placed on an Alliance safe world that also doubled as a prison planet.  Vic spent fourteen months, living side by side with Imperial prisoners of war – the very people he was trained to kill.

It was on a fairly sunny day in the middle of the harvest season – god, Vic hated the country life – when a heavily modified bulk freighter made planet fall.  A small group of bounty hunters, led by the infamous Imperial Hunter Xellor, captured the political prisoner, Grange Pepoloas – thought to have turned traitor to the Emperor – and headed back to his ship, the Imperial Star.  Just as Xellor and the rest of his hunters came within sight of the Imperial Star, Xellor’s personal starfighter – previously concealed in a modified hanger bay – separated from the larger vessel and slowly, clumsy climbed its way out of the atmosphere, with Vic at the controls.

Six weeks later, a half-starved Vic crash-landed on some backwater Rim planet and was thankfully, quickly rescued by an old smuggler running pirated holo-vids to the locals.  Vic hooked up with the old smuggler and did a couple runs with him, before recently parting ways on Clak’Dor VII.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

caixa, that background seems mighty impressive from where I'm sitting, good stuff.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2004)

Just asking, maybe you havn't noticed... 

Alyssa was hiding behind the bar (taking 10 for a total of 23).
It should be pretty hard to identify her like that. 

Anyways, if you did keep that in mind and he spotted her, just reply here quickly, so I can write my response. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just asking, maybe you havn't noticed...
> 
> Alyssa was hiding behind the bar (taking 10 for a total of 23).
> It should be pretty hard to identify her like that.
> ...



Ah, sorry I didnt let you know, made a Spot check of 18, with a 9 modifier, for a total of 27.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

No need to tell, really, just thought you might have missed it, since it was a bit hidden within the text and already a couple days ago. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

> Kluurz gulps, and grinds his teeth nervously, but his aim doesn't waver. He glances over to the human woman, and inclines his head towards the twelve stormtroopers. He raises his eyebrows as though asking a question, then waits for a response, if any.



 Failed the spot check, obviously... 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2004)

> (OOC-Wasn't a Hit, I just list damage for everyone, note that I put shot at her, but didnt put that it hit her, I just put it there for clarification)




Hmm... I'd prefer if you would list only actual damage, if that is possible. So far I had the impression, but then again, everything hit so far. 



> (1st Roll 6+9=15, 2nd Roll *20*+9=29, Critical Roll 3+9=12, Normal Hit, 24 Damage)




Like this here... I suppose it is one hit one miss (too bad about the confirmation roll )?

Damage is within the range of one or two hits (high for one, low for two). 

Or maybe list damage seperately for each attack?

But if that is possible, actual damage done (before reduction, of course) would be best, I think. For clarities sake. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok, sorry about that, good to have feedback, Ill list individual damage per attack and list HIT or MISS next to it.  Cool?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, that's cool. Thank you very much! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

> It is a cold morning in the Gambling Outpost, Clak’Dor VII.




Hmm... Just wondered... is this outpost just one building, or some sort of settlement (as we assumed in the IC)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

The Clak'Dor VII Gambling Outpost is a small settlement Ive used in my RL campaigns, about 80 Citizens, a few small buildings.  The building you were in was called the Golden Sanctuary Casino.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

> As the tall woman sits down...




Hmm... 1.68m ~ 5'6" I think that's fairly average. 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

Lol Thanee, your tall compared to the squirming filth on the floor begging for his life.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey, that wasn't meant incredibly serious. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Than and Wiz, I hate to ask this, but ATM I dont have my Core Book, and my excel is having some bloody error so I cant use my Nav Comp Program, can one of you make all of the appropriate Astrogate rolls.  Once again, I really hate to ask this, but it's one of those rare things.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't really know what is to be rolled there. 

I'll take a look into how it is done, later (~10h or so, when I am back home), don't have enough time now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Nm thanee, thanks anyway, festy helped me get the numbers, new post is up.  Appreciate the effort.

Dralon


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah, great. 

 BTW, Alyssa was doing the astrogation, her skill is a bit better than that, but that's not a biggie. Won't change the result anyways. 

 Or are there some severe penalties I'm not aware of?

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

Gah, posted in wrong thread.



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Curly coldly stares at her and hocks up something in his mouth, and then proceeds to spit in her face, following up by revealing his ripped hand shackles and throwing himself at Alyssa, clawing her eyes with his long fingernails.




OOC: Don't mean to spoil your fun, but I suppose he should still be tied together nicely. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> She quickly searches for something to bind Curly (rope, cable binders, tape, whatever is there) and ties him up nicely, binding his arms behind the back and the feet close together.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Lol, fixed it, sorry about that, Im WAY tired right now.  His actions are all better now.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 31, 2004)

Anyone seen wizardneedsfood?  Im waiting for his reply before we can proceed with the IC.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, the board has seen him "Last Seen: Today (05:38 AM)", so he should be around...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello ENWorld Members, one of our beloved members, wizardneedsfood seems to be temporarily absent, but we do not want to quit our Long Running Game, The Silent Trinity.  We're on our 15th Page and are looking for a replacement for him.  Please check out this thread and our IC Thread if your interested in joining.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

Alright guys, im going to make us an Actual OOC Thread for our game.  I dont thing we'll score many viewers with this title, and unfortunatly I did not create the thread.  Ill post up link in a sec.
Here is the link to our new OOC Thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1859156#post1859156


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

Good idea. 

I was actually thinking about the same earlier.

Bye
Thanee


----------

